# Car Importation



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

We have not as yet got a decision as to whether we can move over to NZ but
have been doing the sums.

We now think that bringing the car over will be too much money, it is a newish one
and yes we will loose money selling it in the UK. But our research shows the Second
Hand market to be fairly good with Japanese Imports being reasonably priced.

We have had a Mazda Bongo SGL5 before so might go for one of those to tow a 
Caravan - " Crickey Bill " the prices over in NZ for oldish vans. I suppose we should
not be surprised due to the location and none are produced in the Country. We are also
selling our 19 yr old Camper Van as it would not be allowed entry, shame really as it
has done us proud.

Trade Me prices seem a tad expensive. Not a moan, just an observation. 
I know you should not compare prices but you cannot stop yourself from doing it.

We might just bring a Caravan over after working out the figures. 

The North-East Indian Summer has finished we await the snow. Lol


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Higgy said:


> Trade Me prices seem a tad expensive. Not a moan, just an observation.
> I know you should not compare prices but you cannot stop yourself from doing it.



We sold our 2003 Peugeot Automatic 307 car in Tenerife & for NZ$150 more we bought 2 cars off Trademe

1) 1992 Mercedes 230e with 121,000 genuine km NZ new & in immaculate condition 
2) 2001 Volvo S80 2L with 92,000km NZ new & also immaculate condition.

We bought from a car wholesaler on Trademe & very happy with our bargains.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Cars and some of the Japanese Imports seem okay pricewise, IE Mazda Bongo but the
money needed to buy a decent Caravan is double or more than the UK. 

Drats I said I would stop comparing prices, someone give me a slap. Lol


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> ....Drats I said I would stop comparing prices, someone give me a slap. Lol


We all do it! I'm still an M&S girl for underwear too...


----------



## tish-tish (Oct 8, 2011)

Higgy that really brought a smile to my face! I'm forever telling my partner to stop comparing prices, guess I'm fighting a list cause hehe


----------

